# ok a bit concerned!



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Two of the kittens have started eating some solid food. They will eat moist kitten food here and there and nibble on brenna's food. well i have a small litterbox for them and a big one for brenna. I havent noticed anything in the litter boxes from the kittens at all.

My question is... is brenna stilll stimulating them? 


they are still nursing, but i am giving solid food as they are 4 weeks now. i just need to know if i should be concerned about them not going to the bathroom yet?

they started food 2 days ago.

thanks!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

It depends. Just how much of the solid food are they eating? If they're still nursing more than eating solids, then Brenna may still be stimulating them. I know Star and Lucky were older than 4 weeks (they're 5 years old now) before they used the litterbox completely on their own...I just don't remember exactly how old. You might want to check Brenna's box. Maybe they're using her box?

*A little side note: When Lucky first used the litterbox, my daughter and I just about died from the cuteness of how small his pee clump was (this was before I knew clumping litter was bad for kittens). I wanted to go have it bronzed. LOL!!!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks. Well i am only offering them wet food once or twice a day and only 2 kittens are eating it but brenna shares it with them (shes a pig!) they are still nursing alot! they are sarting play in the little boxes so maybe i will give it a few more days? No one seem uncomfortable or anything.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If they're eating food and you're not seeing it, she's likely cleaning them up. By 5 or 6 weeks they should all be eating some food.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok so yesterday leroy used the box (they are all starting to use it now =)! it was a little orange but im guessing since they are starting to eat solid food there bellies will be a little upset? but he is happy crazy boy running all over with the rest of them! Their personalities are really started to come out!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Girl you need to relax a little!  It will all be ok.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Since they've just started to eat solids they won't produce much poo. Take it easy. Their maine diet is still the milk and the mother will take care of the poo for a bit longer. The orange color is due to the fact that they mostly drink milk. "Milk poo" is yellow/orange so when mixed with solids it'll look a bit funky.


----------

